# Cancer trials at colorado state university



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> So, there are many trials and studies going on at CSU right now so I wanted to post the link..........I've already shared this with a few on the board as well.
> 
> http://www.csuanimalcancercenter.org/clinical-trials#cct
> 
> Maybe we should have a sticky with trial information on it.


There is already a sticky in this section--look at the top.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The trial for palliative care for osteosarcoma using radiation and the biophosphinates (sp) would have been wonderful for selka is we lived close at all. But I am not willing to put him through an 8 hr drive one way and then 8 hrs home. I think the bumpy drive and getting in and out would be so painful for him as well as the stress of the trial itself. Besides the stress of staying somewhere strange.. my dogs are touchy about that.

I am hoping we can do the radiation at K State. If we also did the biophosphinates, we'd have to pay full price ($1000 per infusion) because I don't think they currently have a study. It is 3 hrs each way.


----------

